# موضوع اكثر من مهم ! شهود يهوى والجماعات المتصهينة المسيحية



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

كلنا يعلم ان لا يوجد ما اسمه الصهيومسيحية ولكنها تنتشر حقا في امريكا ودول فقيرة اخرى

اتمنى من الاخوة المشاركة وابداء رأيهم والمساعدة ,

1)ما هي الكنائس (التي لا تعتبر كنائس) الخارجة عن التعليم المسيحي؟ اتمنى افادتنا
2)ما هي الطرق للحد من هذه الجماعات ؟


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

)ما هي الكنائس (التي لا تعتبر كنائس) الخارجة عن التعليم المسيحي؟ اتمنى افادتنا

ده سؤال اتركو للناس الافهم مني في الامور دي 

 2)ما هي الطرق للحد من هذه الجماعات ؟ 

شوف بصراحة وحدة المسيحيين دي اقوى الحلول و لكن نظرا لانها في الظروف دي بقت صعبة شوية اظن ان احسن حاجة هي التعليم نعلم اولادنا المسيحية الصح عشان يقدرو يواجهو و ما يوقعوش في الغلط 
فافضل سلاح بتستخدمو الامم حاليا هو العلم 
فيجب ان نعلم اولادنا المسيحية الصح و نقوي فيهم الايمان ده افضل سلاح 
و انا مقتنع جدا برأيي 
خلي كل اب او ام يحصنو ابنهم بالمعرفة المسيحية الصحيحة و يصبح كل مسيحي قلعة صمود بثقافتو علمو ده احسن حل


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

اولا شكرا لمرورك 
ولكن ماذا عن اولئك الغير المسيحيين الذين يقعون في شباكهم؟


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 يناير 2010)

*83- بدعة شهود يهوة وبدعة السبتيين*




تتلمذ شارل تاز راصل مؤسس بدعة شهود يهوه على بدعة أخرى وهى بدعة السبتيين التى ظهرت بصورة علانية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية سنة 1831م.. وبدأت حركة شهود يهوه سنة 1876م بواسطة شخص تتلمذ على السبتيين.. والسبتيين تتلمذوا أولاً على المعمدانيين وعلى الميثوديست البروتستانت.. 
لكن عدم وجود سلطة للتعليم في الكنيسة، تجعل هناك إمكانية أن أحد المعمدانيين يدرِس بمفرده بفكره الخاص إلى أن يخرج برأى جديد يكوّن بواسطته طائفة جديدة مثلما حدث مع وليم ميللر مؤسس بدعة الأدفنتست السبتيين.
جماعة شهود يهوه ينكرون ألوهية السيد المسيح وينكرون عقيدة الإله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم.. ويرفضون الاعتقاد بأن الابن والروح القدس مساوين للآب في المجد والربوبية والملك، وأن كل واحد منهم له نفس الجوهر الواحد الذي للآب.
اعتنق شهود يهوه كل عقائد السبتيين تقريباً وأضافوا إليها عقائد أخرى مثل إنكار ألوهية السيد المسيح وإنكار ألوهية الروح القدس.
المجمع المقدس لكنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية برئاسة صاحب القداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قرر رسمياً في جلسته المنعقدة في يوم السبت 17 يونيو سنة 1989م اعتبار أن طائفتى شهود يهوه والسبتيين هما طوائف غير مسيحية، لا نعترف بهما كمسيحيين، وحذّر المجمع المقدس من حضور اجتماعاتهما، أو دخولهما إلى بيوت الأقباط الأرثوذكس مثل سائر الهراطقة والمبتدعين..
عملت طائفة شهود يهوه ترجمة خاصة بها للكتاب المقدس اسمها "ترجمة العالم الحديث" نحن لا نعترف بصحة هذه الترجمة لأنهم حاولوا تحريف الكثير من العهد القديم والعهد الجديد.. ولذلك أيضاً حذّر المجمع المقدس من الاعتراف بهذه الترجمة الخاصة بطائفة شهود يهوه.


ديه نبذه سريعة عن عن شهود يهوي و هم الاقوي حاليا من السبتين الذيد يذيدون عنهم تجديف و هرطقة الي اقصي حد و في هذا الموقع الموضوع بالكامل و بتفصيل اكثر تعمقا http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Faith__083-Adventist_02-Jehovahs-Witness.html

الرب يرعاك


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

ولكن ماذا عن اولئك الغير المسيحيين الذين يقعون في شباكهم؟ 		    		  		  		 		  		 		

عادي جدا شوف الموضة في هوليوود مش بدأو يتهودو فعادي جدا يوقع غير المسيحيين يوقعو بيها و ده مش مسؤوليتنا


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا  للملك العقرب للافادة الرائعة


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ولكن ماذا عن اولئك الغير المسيحيين الذين يقعون في شباكهم؟
> 
> عادي جدا شوف الموضة في هوليوود مش بدأو يتهودو فعادي جدا يوقع غير المسيحيين يوقعو بيها و ده مش مسؤوليتنا


بالعكس الناس البسيطة هذه لازم نساعدها


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

بس يا معلمي كيف بدنا نساعدها اذا مو تابعة للكنيسة و الموضوع ديني بحت


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> بس يا معلمي كيف بدنا نساعدها اذا مو تابعة للكنيسة و الموضوع ديني بحت


 علشان كدة لازم  تقوة القوة التبشيرية للكنيسة الواحدة !!
لازم نمد ايد المساعدة على الاقل اذا قبلوا قبلوا واذا ما قبلوا ما قبلوا


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

القوة التبشيرية للكنيسة بتقوى لما بيكون في حرية مو بأوقات الاضطهاد


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> القوة التبشيرية للكنيسة بتقوى لما بيكون في حرية مو بأوقات الاضطهاد



 مين اللي قالك الكلام هذا؟؟؟
القوة التبشيرية بأي زمان ومكان لازم تكون
انسيت قديما عندما كانوا يعذبون المسيحيون الاوليون؟


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

ما حدش مختلف معاك ع القوة التبشيرية بس مش هتكون بالقوة المطلوبة


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ما حدش مختلف معاك ع القوة التبشيرية بس مش هتكون بالقوة المطلوبة


 
ليش؟ايه الناقصنا؟ ايمان ؟ لا ايمان بدون معرفة  ! فخلينا نتعلم  ونؤمن


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

لا مش كده خالص زمان كان الاضطهاد عشوائي و كانت الاديان متعددة و متفرقة من وثنيين الى يهود و غيره

اما اليوم الاضطهاد منظم و بدعم دول و تحت شعار الله و منظمات متخصصة لهذا العمل و بدعم مالي ضخم 

و لا يقتصر الاضطهاد على الدولة كمان الدولة بتمد مواطنين الطرف التاني بكل الصلاحيات و الادوات التانية للاضطهاد


----------



## bonguy (2 يناير 2010)

*اتفق مع رأي الاخ توفيق اذ ان التبشير لنا كمسيحيين هو ليس واجب علينا فعله ولكنه هو المسيحية نفسها اذ ان المسيح يقول عنا اننا ملح الارض ونور العالم فكيف نكون ملح الارض ونجد من يحتاج الي ملحنا ولا نعطيه؟؟ كيف نكون نور العالم ونجد من يسير في الظلمة ولا ننير له؟؟؟ ان التبشير في كل وقت وكل ساعة وكل زمان ومكان جزء اساسي من الشخصية المسيحية....حتي في الدول المسيحية فأن التبشير واجب ايضاً اذ ان هنا مسيحييون لا يعرفون اي شيء عن دينهم فيتوجب علينا تعليمهم وتبشيرهم بمن هم به مدعوون.....ان المسيحية هي رسالة لا تنقل بفعل التناسل مثل بعض الاديان الاخري بل هي تنقل بفعل الكرازة برسالة الخلاص....ان من يطلق علي نفسه مسيحي وهو لا يبشر سواء بأفعاله او بأيمانه او بأقواله او خدمته فهو ليس مسيحي....والمسيح امرنا ان نذهب الي كل العالم لننشر رسالة خلاصه....واذا كانت المسيحية تحثنا علي الكرازة بأسم المسيح وبشارته فآنه بألاولي فلننقذ من قد ضلوا عن الايمان الصحيح....حتي اننا نجد قديسيين عظام مثل القديس الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولي عندما وضع علي عاتقه حماية الايمان الصحيح كان بهذا ليس فقط مدافعاً عن الايمان بل وايضاً كارزاً بين من اضلهم الشيطان عن الايمان المسيحي...*
*اسف علي الاطالة ولكن اشكر من فتح الموضوع....واجابتي علي ما يجب علينا فعله هو الكرازة ثم الكرازة ثم الكرازة*


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> لا مش كده خالص زمان كان الاضطهاد عشوائي و كانت الاديان متعددة و متفرقة من وثنيين الى يهود و غيره
> 
> اما اليوم الاضطهاد منظم و بدعم دول و تحت شعار الله و منظمات متخصصة لهذا العمل و بدعم مالي ضخم
> 
> و لا يقتصر الاضطهاد على الدولة كمان الدولة بتمد مواطنين الطرف التاني بكل الصلاحيات و الادوات التانية للاضطهاد


 وهل هذه الاتضطهادات اعظم من المسيح لتستسلم لها او بها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## bonguy (2 يناير 2010)

*ونقطة اخيرة انه اذ كنا نؤمن بمسيحنا الذي نتحدث عن التبشير باسمه الان ونثق فيه فكيف نخاف من سيف او ضسق او عري في اي زمان واي مكان رسالةو المسيح وقوة حمايته لأبنائه ليست مقتصرة علي زمان او مكان بل هي منذ الازل والي الابد .امين*


----------



## tawfik jesus (2 يناير 2010)

bonguy قال:


> *اتفق مع رأي الاخ توفيق اذ ان التبشير لنا كمسيحيين هو ليس واجب علينا فعله ولكنه هو المسيحية نفسها اذ ان المسيح يقول عنا اننا ملح الارض ونور العالم فكيف نكون ملح الارض ونجد من يحتاج الي ملحنا ولا نعطيه؟؟ كيف نكون نور العالم ونجد من يسير في الظلمة ولا ننير له؟؟؟ ان التبشير في كل وقت وكل ساعة وكل زمان ومكان جزء اساسي من الشخصية المسيحية....حتي في الدول المسيحية فأن التبشير واجب ايضاً اذ ان هنا مسيحييون لا يعرفون اي شيء عن دينهم فيتوجب علينا تعليمهم وتبشيرهم بمن هم به مدعوون.....ان المسيحية هي رسالة لا تنقل بفعل التناسل مثل بعض الاديان الاخري بل هي تنقل بفعل الكرازة برسالة الخلاص....ان من يطلق علي نفسه مسيحي وهو لا يبشر سواء بأفعاله او بأيمانه او بأقواله او خدمته فهو ليس مسيحي....والمسيح امرنا ان نذهب الي كل العالم لننشر رسالة خلاصه....واذا كانت المسيحية تحثنا علي الكرازة بأسم المسيح وبشارته فآنه بألاولي فلننقذ من قد ضلوا عن الايمان الصحيح....حتي اننا نجد قديسيين عظام مثل القديس الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولي عندما وضع علي عاتقه حماية الايمان الصحيح كان بهذا ليس فقط مدافعاً عن الايمان بل وايضاً كارزاً بين من اضلهم الشيطان عن الايمان المسيحي...*
> *اسف علي الاطالة ولكن اشكر من فتح الموضوع....واجابتي علي ما يجب علينا فعله هو الكرازة ثم الكرازة ثم الكرازة*



شكرا  على مشاركتك وهذه هي الاجوبة التي كنت انتظرها ولكن الا ترى من المسيحية تقصير؟او من الكنيسة؟ الكرازة ! نعم ولكن من سيعلمها لنا؟ ومن سيدفعنا لها ؟ الا يجيء دور المؤمنين هنا ؟ لنسحب الغير مؤمنين من المسيحيين الى الايمان ؟


----------



## bonguy (2 يناير 2010)

*لا ليس هناك تقصير بالمرة فان ما يحدث من كرازة قوي وفعال ومتواجد بالفعل لكل انسان فثق ان المسيح لا يدع نفسه بدون شاهد في اي عصر او اي زمان فتأكد انه تحدث كرازة سواء بطريقة رسمية او غير رسمية...فكل انسان وصلته الرسالة فان المسيح لا يترك اي انسان بدون ان يسمع ولو حتي مرة واحدة عن الايمان المسيحي الصحيح....ولكن هذا لا يعني انه ليس علينا وعلي الكنيسة ان نقوم بمجهودات اكبر وتنظيمات واسعة للكرازة والتبشير , وليبدأ كل انسان فينا من بيئته المحيطة حوله اذ يري الضال ويرشده اما بالقول او بالفعل ليرجعه الي حضن المسيح...بل وايضاً يجب علينا كمسيحيين اولاً دراسة العقيدة المسيحية جيداً والاطكلاع عليها حتي نستطيع بعد ذلك ان نكرز ونبشر بنعمة المسيح مع ان الكرازة لا تحتاج مجهود بشري بل قوة وفهماً وحكمة من المخلص....ولكن ايضاً يجب علينا الدراسة....وان نتعلم ايضاً من النظام الذي تسير عليه هذه الجماعات الصهيو امريكية كما اطلقت عليها فهم يحملون اوراقاً يسجلون فيها كل يوم كم مرة في هذا اليوزم بشروا بأسم المسيح وهذا عملاً حميداً يجب علينا ان نتمثل به...وايضاً يقومون بتوزيع نشرات تحوي ايمانهم وهذا ايضاً يتوجب علينا فعله.....كما اهيب بكل رجال الاكليروس ان يخصص كل واحد منهم في كنيسته خدمة خاصة بالكرازة (مع ان هذا يعد خطراً ولكنه في نفس الوقت يمكن ان يقام بسرية) ولتكن كخدمة مدراس الاحد واعدادي والشباب والاسر..الخ وهذا هو رأيي المتواضع ارجو منكم تقبله.*​


----------

